# Wiederholungsanweisung für Objekte 2.0



## RowdyN (18. Nov 2015)

Kann ich mit einer for() wiederholungsanweisung z.B. auch eine Anzahl x von Objekten erstellen? Und wenn ja, wie bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge sind diese dann benannt?
Ich habe noch keinen Versuch gestartet, weil ich zwar glaube, dass dies funktionieren sollte, aber nicht die Idee hatte, wie ich vorgehen soll.

Lg RowdyN


----------



## RowdyN (18. Nov 2015)

Ich habe jetzt folgendes geschrieben

```
public static void main(String[]args)
    {
        Square[] objekte = new Square()[10];       
        public void erstelleObjekte()
        {
            for(int i = 1;1<10;i++)
            {
                objekt[i] = new Square();
            }
        }
    }
```
bin ich damit auf dem richtigen Weg? Und was muss ich noch ändern, damit es funktioniert?


----------



## RowdyN (18. Nov 2015)

Ich habe den Code von oben nachgebessert. Jetzt gibt er mir keine Fehlermeldung zurück, aber damit bekommen die Quadrate noch keine unterschiedlichen Namen...

```
public static void main(String[]args)
    {
        Square[] objekte = new Square[10];       

        {
            for(int i = 1;1<10;i++)
            {
                objekte[i] = new Square();
            }
        }
    }
```


----------



## Saheeda (18. Nov 2015)

Die Variablennamen sind nur für dich interessant, dem Compiler ist es vollkommen egal, ob du die a, b oder blubber nennst.

Wenn du möchtest, dass jedes Objekt einen Namen hat, solltest du ihm ein Attribut "name" geben und dieses in der Schleife generieren. Z.b. "Square" + i.


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Nov 2015)

Moin,


```
for( int i = 1; 1 < 10; i++ )
```
Eine solche Schleife, die solange läuft, wie '1' kleiner als '10' ist, ist relativ sinnfrei 

Gruß Klaus


----------

